# Explodierende Schrift!?



## McFruit (23. September 2001)

Hi!

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie man eine "Explodierende Schrift" hinbekommt? Die soll gerade am auseinanderfliegen sein 

 Thx! 

McFruit:


----------



## Sheng-Li (21. November 2002)

*Explodierende Schrift*

Ich bin sicher,das es dazu hier sogar mind. 2 Tuts gibt.Ich habe mal geschaut aber die nicht sofort gefunen.Ansonsten mal auf der Side von Tutorialssuche.de schauen und Photoshop anwählen.Da gibts sehr interessante Tuts die auch mal etwas anspruchsvoller sind.Wenn man der englishen Sprache etwas mächtig ist wäre es besser.Da die meisten wirklich guten Tuts meist leider noch auf english sind.Aber ein explodierende Schrift tut auf deutsch ist da zu finden. Ist nur bisschen zeitaufwändig,da man sich durch die vielen tuts erstmal durchklicken muss und ich leider die Seitenzahl nicht mehr weiss,wenn ich sie mal finden sollte,werde ich mich melden.
Ansonsten schau mal hier:     http://www.tutorialzone.de/show_tuts.php?id=2423
(natürlich andere Farbgebung auswählen und noch ein paar Splitter hinzufügen)


----------



## Christoph (21. November 2002)

probiers mit einem 3d Programm. Sieht sicher besser aus


----------



## nanda (22. November 2002)

vielleicht hilft dir das hier für den anfang.


----------



## pix (26. November 2002)

Ich glaube, eine solches Programm ist Swift 3D


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (26. November 2002)

Swift 3d erstellt 3d Animationen in Flash bzw. importiert solche aus 3d Programmen, hat also nicht wirklich viel mit "wirklichem" 3d gemeinsam.


----------

